# herb smoked roast



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

This is a recipe I thunked up last weekend. Came out alot better then I thought it would.

1 large chunk of meat (I used a 10 lb end roast, beef)
stab a number of 2" deep cuts into top and sides of meat using paring knife
stuff alternating slits with sprigs of rosemary, thyme, sage, garlic
plop in the cooler section of your smoker till done.

I usually use pecan wood for smoking, this time I used oak for the initial smoke, and pecan half way through it (mainly because I was to lazy to start more coals, the oak was on the other side of the house, and a large pecan branch fell right close to me. Handiness is next to godliness).

I cooked the meat 3.5 hours, until the inside read close to medium rare on the inside using a meat thermometer. 



Next time I'm thinking of pouring bourbon in alternating slits as well. Ideas?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

That sounds really good. I use hickory smoke with my beef but I've heard pecan is good. The last time I smoked a brisket I injected it with an herb butter/redwine mixture. Do you brine your large cuts of beef before you smoke them?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

saw the thread title and thought it was 4:20 

great recipe...I use bourbon for a lot of my bar-b-que recipes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

When I make my brisket I use oak and cherry, A good maple works good also.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Sounds good, best way to use bourbon is to drink it while your meat is smoking!!geo


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Nah, I don't brine the beef. One of these days I might try it though. One thing I forgot to mention is half way through I turned the beef 180 on the grate so the side close to the vent would get heat. I was using a horizontal drum style smoker.


----------

